# Its Official Rest Easy - Hillary Says Muslims Have Nothing To Do With Terrorism



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Will somebody jap slap this traitor?

Hillary hits back: Muslims 'nothing to do' with terrorism | On Air Videos | Fox News


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

That dirt bag would sell out the country for another romp with janet reno.
She has placed a price for everything she can be bought for, EVERYTHING for a price.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Who believes her, anymore? Why would she say something obviously false like this? Does she think this helps her campaign? Is she trolling for Saudi money? I don’t get it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Dumb ass bitch. We get her come next November and we are doomed.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't think she's dumb, Prepared One. She is one of the cleverest, conniving, evil women on the planet.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Typical PC liberal. So afraid of hurting somebodies feelings. It's time to wake up and judge a tree by it's fruit.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

At the risk of opening a derogatory can-o-worms, what's a "jap slap"?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I don't think she's dumb, Prepared One. She is one of the cleverest, conniving, evil women on the planet.


She is the spawn of Satan.

She belongs in prison.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

We have the "perfect storm" that will get her elected.

First the PC Charge: She will be elected simply because she is a woman.
Second the Feminist Charge: She will be elected simply because she is a woman.
Third the Cabal Charge: She will be elected because she is a clinton.
Fourth the Millennial Charge: She will be elected because we don't want to hurt her feelings.
Fifth the Trump Charge: She will be elected because Trump Supports her.
Sixth the Sheeple Charge: We've had a clinton in office before and it wasn't so bad.
Seventh the 2nd Sheeple Charge: Name Recognition. Sure, she's been in the news for all the wrong reasons, but I recognize her name and I don't know how this Rand Paul guy is.

Did I miss any?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Gimble said:


> We have the "perfect storm" that will get her elected.
> 
> First the PC Charge: She will be elected simply because she is a woman.
> Second the Feminist Charge: She will be elected simply because she is a woman.
> ...


The handout charge: people will vote for her to keep the free stuff flowing from our pockets into theirs.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> View attachment 13612


What about a boy named HSU? She should be in prison for that.

Lets not forget that she spent a month with the Ch-Coms as Sec of State. The media ignored that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Gimble said:


> We have the "perfect storm" that will get her elected.
> 
> First the PC Charge: She will be elected simply because she is a woman.
> Second the Feminist Charge: She will be elected simply because she is a woman.
> ...


I've read, and heard, reports that feminists can't stand her, and that Millennials see her for the criminal she is simply because she's tied up with Bill.
They seem to be throwing their support behind Grandpa Sanders as a result. As the primary heats up, I hope they begin to see the both of them for the snakes they are, and become dissatisfied with their options, like republicans did with Romney. Hopefully, that keeps them home on election day.

I honestly can't picture a democrat win after the debacle we're going through.
Of course, I might be giving too much credit to idiots. I didn't imagine a second Obama win either. :chargrined:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Gimble said:


> We have the "perfect storm" that will get her elected.
> 
> First the PC Charge: She will be elected simply because she is a woman.
> Second the Feminist Charge: She will be elected simply because she is a woman.
> ...


The one that scares me the most: election fraud.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I think I got it!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Who believes her, anymore? Why would she say something obviously false like this? Does she think this helps her campaign? Is she trolling for Saudi money? I don't get it.


Seriously, who is actually her targeted voter now besides the ignorant freebie crowd? I cannot imagine any liberal with any degree of intelligence supporting her.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Seriously, who is actually her targeted voter now besides the ignorant freebie crowd? I cannot imagine any *liberal with any degree of intelligence supporting her.*


*
*

oxymorn


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> At the risk of opening a derogatory can-o-worms, what's a "jap slap"?


I honestly don't know for sure. I was trying to think of a more docile reference than the one in my mind while typing the comment. This is what came to mind.....It was a term I remembered as a kid as in "I'm gonna jap slap you". I saw many beat downs in my day, but actually couldn't qualify if any of them were official jap slaps.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

was in a disagreement today and we happen to get into how Hillary will suck and this is a shame 
the one lady who married a illegal, the works welfare trash with her 3 teeth
she said Hillary is what we need to make every one happy once shes in office and the f**ktards GOP stop their bullshit
I said how can she make every one happy if she was unable to keep bill happy in bed so he didn't f*cked every ugly skanky hoe.
I went on but at one point I hit a wall of stupid


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ask Vinnie Foster about terrorist H-Beast


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> At the risk of opening a derogatory can-o-worms, what's a "jap slap"?


think he meant bit-- slap the twit.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

mad trapper said:


> ask vinnie foster about terrorist h-beast


yeah, that trail of bod's goes all the way back to white water.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> At the risk of opening a derogatory can-o-worms, what's a "jap slap"?


IIRC, when I was a kid, I was meant to mean to butt stroke a Jap with an M1 Garand in the face. It works for me.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> The one that scares me the most: election fraud.


 And the Electoral College.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Ask Vinnie Foster about terrorist H-Beast


Vinnie ain't saying much these days.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Vinnie ain't saying much these days.


Victim of "Arkancide"


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

Hillary ain't going to happen. Roy


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Any of you Hillary haters who actually haven't followed the Clinton scandals, bribes, hookers, lesbians, and dead bodies that date back to the pre Arkansas Governor days, should do some research and be ready to be amazed at the depths of their coverups. Plenty of ex State troopers willing to tell all now. 

If your vision of Hillary is somewhat clouded, a walk down memory lane with Hillary will clear it right up. Obamacare? Have we forgot that Hillary was the original author as the POTUS's wife with Hillarycare that failed. If once you don't succeed, try and try again.......


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry but the other Clinton also said BJ was not sex. BS runs in the family I see.


----------

